
The Google Lobby: More Powerful Than You Think - aarghh
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/opinions/view/opinion/The-Google-Lobby-More-Powerful-Than-You-Think-3299
======
DilipJ
In terms of lobbying, Google's approach is more benign, since they're not
really looking for tax dollars to be directed at them, but rather to be able
to conduct their business without government interference.

Can anyone tell me what the point is of having anti-trust regulations in the
tech world? Having the FTC be able to block the AdMob acquisition, is that
really something that is going to hurt the consumer? It seems to me, that
outside of the natural resource sector, you really don't need anti-trust laws
since anything that is created with human labor (ie. software) can never
really be monopolized. Even if Company A were to acquire all of their
competitors and then try to raise prices exorbitantly to screw over the
consumers, Company B would be able to enter the scene and collect market share
from them. As long as we have startups, it seems impossible for any company to
truly have and sustain a monopoly (unless you're dealing with things created
by nature, instead of human labor).

